# Synthetic oil....for what it's worth!



## NYH1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I changed the oil in my 2000 Yamaha Big Bear 400 4x4 to Amsoil's 0W-40 synthetic ATV motor oil. I don't know if it's going to help my engine at all. It did however make my transmission noticeably easier to shift. Just figured I'd pass that along. YMMV!


----------



## True Blue Sam (Feb 27, 2009)

*Synthetic oil in cars*

I have been using synthetic oil for many years, and when I switch from the regular oil I get about a 10% bump in mpg on the highway. I don't know how it affects the mileage on our rural driving, but I know the engine is better protected. We do enough highway driving that I figure our oil changes are free due to the improved mileage.


----------



## bigbadbob (Feb 28, 2009)

I am just rebuilding a second corolla engine 98-02 1ZZFE 1.8, people had poor oil change habits and the oil rings stick, I don't think the rings were to good either. Will run synthetic in them from now on less sludge and sticking parts. Not too expensive if you buy it on sale. Way better cold weather starts.


----------



## John D (Feb 28, 2009)

NYH1 said:


> I changed the oil in my 2000 Yamaha Big Bear 400 4x4 to Amsoil's 0W-40 synthetic ATV motor oil. I don't know if it's going to help my engine at all. It did however make my transmission noticeably easier to shift. Just figured I'd pass that along. YMMV!



very nice! you should also notice much easier cold starts as well,esp if your like me,and have an unheated garage.I love synthetic oil for its cold flow properties!


----------



## NYH1 (Feb 28, 2009)

John D said:


> very nice! you should also notice much easier cold starts as well,esp if your like me,and have an unheated garage.I love synthetic oil for its cold flow properties!


The engine does seem to turn over a little quicker when starting it when it's cold.


----------



## IndyIan (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm running Shell Rotella T 0W40 in my atv. It's full synthetic as well, so cold starts aren't a problem. Its quite a bit cheaper than amsoil at least in Ontario.
Ian


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 5, 2009)

Started using synthetic oil in the 350 in my '90 Chevy K1500 about 2-3 years ago. And oil consumption has gone down, to about 1/2 qt. in 3000 miles.


----------



## streeter (Mar 14, 2009)

Synthetic is the only way to go. i prefer Amsoil or Schaffer. Filters is Napa gold (wix), amsoil. I change filters every 10k and oil @25k. My vehicle and wifes have over 100k so far and NO problems.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 24, 2009)

if the rings in your motor are at all questionable i wouldn't use sythetic oil it will bleed straight through.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 24, 2009)

Best on the market...


----------



## cjnspecial (Apr 30, 2009)

I've got 272,xxx miles on my lexus and all it has ever had in it was mobil 1. Never had the valve covers off, only did normal maintenance/wear replacement and drive the piss out out of it. It still runs perfect and doesn't use any oil.


----------



## dave bain (Apr 30, 2009)

1988 chevy 1500 4.3 using syn oil for ten years 495,000 km's and still hauling firewood. cant go wrong with with syn.


----------



## Chevy4thewin (Jun 2, 2009)

NAPA synthetic 10w30, good for 1500 miles so far :greenchainsaw:


----------



## streeter (Jun 2, 2009)

Chevy4thewin said:


> NAPA synthetic 10w30, good for 1500 miles so far :greenchainsaw:



Napa oil is valvoline.you just don't pay for the name.


----------



## John D (Jun 3, 2009)

streeter said:


> Napa oil is valvoline.you just don't pay for the name.



Just bought a ton of cases of Napa full synthetic as my local store had it 2.99 a quart the entire month of may! Conventional oil is almost that much anymore.


----------



## MishMouse (Jun 18, 2009)

I only use Mobile 1 syn in my vehicles.

Benefits:
Allot easier to start in cold weather, (w/o block heater) for me it had to get below -40 before engine wouldn't start.
Protects the engine in hot weather
Helps protect against mechanics ID10T errors.
(Had an oil change done and they didn't screw the cap all the way in without syn I would have needed a new engine)
Helps protect against users ID10T errors, my truck was leaking a little oil, was about 2 quarts low before I noticed it. No damage to engine.

Drawbacks:
Since syn tends to be thinner then regular if things are not 100% sealed you will leak oil.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Sep 9, 2009)

IndyIan said:


> I'm running Shell Rotella T 0W40 in my atv. It's full synthetic as well, so cold starts aren't a problem.
> Ian



Same here, I run it in my side by side. Non synthetic rotella t in my quad, both with great results. Also my sport bike gets rotella synthetic, it's got 52k on it. Been putting it in since the first change, when I did a valve job a few weeks ago completely clean. Since all of our toys but the wifes truck uses the stuff I just got a 35 gallon drum of it for 12 chips a gallon. I have noticed that need to change the oil filter every 3000 miles and oil every 6000, And for the atv/utv I need to change every 3 to 4 month. We ride alot off road though, Over the weekend we went to the quad park and spent 43 outta 72 hours riding. You need to check the api rating your quad needs, Regular car oil isn't good for it if the clutch if it uses the same oil as the engine. Some do so check your model, if it does I wouldn't worry to much just change it a little sooner then normal. Most diesel oils are clutch friendly


----------



## crashagn (Sep 15, 2009)

I try to run Synthetic in all the engines. My dailey driver - 96 chevy 1/2 ton 2 wheeled drive has had Synthetic since new. 287,??? miles. 1/4 quart per 2000 miles and havent had a issue with the engine yet. Also use it in the lawnmowers and woodsplittor.


----------

